# Sexing Bolivian rams



## Wasurete (May 2, 2017)

I was wondering if someone could help me sex my Bolivian Rams. They look the same to me at this point 

Thanks in advanced


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

tought to tell with those pictures, you want to see the top fin flared if possible as well as the anal fin. more pictures the better lol


----------

